# I just remembered...



## bace (Sep 7, 2005)

About a week ago I called this Lt. in the U.S. Army.

Not really sure what department, but what I found really funny, was a term he used.

Now when I say funny, I don't mean laugh with this guy, I mean laugh at this guy for even saying something so retardedly stupid. Not just saying it once, he repeated himself a BUNCH of times. Like he was trying to get ME to say it to.

When I call people, it's usually pretty brief. "Hey how you doing, have you heard about this conference? No, great, let me send you the brochure via e-mail".

"Yeah Paul, send that over vie the *nippernet* there."

"great, what's you address".

"oh jeez, nippernet adress...hmm...let me just see here....JANICE, WHAT'S MA NIPPERNET ADDRESS....Oh yeah, that's right. Ok Paul my nippernet address is (blah blah blah) send that down to me will ya"

"No problem, i'll talk to you next week to see if you'll be coming out"


WHO THE HELL CALLS THE INTERNET THE NIPPERNET????

WAS IT NOT INVENTED BY THE U.S. ARMY???

What an idiot.


----------



## ferny (Sep 7, 2005)

> WAS IT NOT INVENTED BY THE U.S. ARMY???


No, it wasn't


And it's called the interweb.


----------



## bace (Sep 7, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> No, it wasn't
> 
> 
> And it's called the interweb.


 
Yes it was.

No it's not.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 7, 2005)

hahaha! 

Nippernet! I'm gonna call it that now too!! I love it.


----------



## ferny (Sep 7, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Berners-Lee

Unless you're talking about ARPANET, but that's not the internet as such...


----------



## bace (Sep 7, 2005)

> Berners-Lee proposed a project based on the concept of hypertext





> "I just had to take the hypertext idea and connect it to the TCP and DNS ideas and -- ta-da! -- the *World Wide Web*."


 

http://www.davesite.com/webstation/net-history.shtml





> [size=+2]1973[/size]Development began on the protocol later to be called TCP/IP, it was developed by a group headed by Vinton Cerf from Stanford and Bob Kahn from DARPA. This new protocol was to allow diverse computer networks to interconnect and communicate with each other.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 7, 2005)

And what percentage did you two get on the nerd test???


----------



## bace (Sep 7, 2005)

%10

I have a really high I.Q. though. 

Different from being a Nerd.


----------



## bace (Sep 7, 2005)

I also talk to people from DARPA on a regular basis.

They're the ones responsible for most of the U.S. Military's networks. I've worked on two conferences regarding Net-Centric technology and Tactical Information Assurance. Although I don't know how most of the technology works, I do know who is responsible for it.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, back to the word in question and people not really knowing or not having a notion of the writing of what they are talking about: "e-mail" in my own language is just this: "e-mail". The word came to my language with the technology and never was adapted. It remained "e-mail"... also in pronouciation.

Now I have a friend who is a very nice person, but not precisely an academic... 'nuff said?

Well, whenever she asks people to send her an e-mail or announces she will send them one, she always and over and again, and without any notion that she might be wrong says: "Send me an Emil".

Emil is a German first name for boys. Now no longer in use, but still. With the "E-" sounding as in "E ... lephant" and the "...mil" as in "Mil --- ler". See? This is so funny, too, I think. I am sure she would also WRITE it like this man's name. She just does not know any better.


----------



## PreludeX (Sep 7, 2005)

what if the army man was jokin by calling it different? or just being a smart ass.. is that logical?


----------



## bace (Sep 7, 2005)

It's the fact that he refered to it as the "nipper" net.

Sounded like he was trying to tie the internet and a racist term for Asian's together.

Which makes him so much more stupid cause the American Military (of whom he works for) invented the internet.


----------



## aprilraven (Sep 7, 2005)

i thought al gore invented the internet..  ..!!!!!  thats what he said..and i beleive every politician....dont you????

aha...aha...aheemm.........nevemind... i'll go back to work...


----------



## photo gal (Sep 7, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i thought al gore invented the internet..  ..!!!!!  thats what he said..and i beleive every politician....dont you????
> 
> aha...aha...aheemm.........nevemind... i'll go back to work...




Too funny! :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks photogal...guess base is a democrat and didnt find that funny...oops...sorry.


----------



## bace (Sep 7, 2005)

I didn't find it funny cause.....it's not funny?

Or it's going over my head because i'm not American. And I know nothing of American politics.


----------



## anicole (Sep 7, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> aha...aha...aheemm.........nevemind... i'll go back to work...


 
Here's your hat ....


----------



## anicole (Sep 7, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> And I know nothing of American politics.


 
Never stopped you from ripping on us before, though, did it?  ** she  says with a smile**


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2005)

Al Gore, former American Vice President (under Clinton) once claimed he invented the internet.


----------



## terri (Sep 7, 2005)

If I see one more political innuendo here, this thread will vanish. Cut it OUT, people! 

As far as the intent of the thread, I think LaFoto has the right idea. A lot of folks come up with their own ways of saying things, or deliberately mispronouncing things. Various reasons drive them - a legitimate language barrier, as she described above, or perhaps a passive-aggressive way of mocking that with which they may not approve of, or feel comfortable with - the list goes on. 

Sheesh, Bace posts something that mildly amuses him and the next thing we know he has to defend himself against his understanding of American politics. I'm getting sick of it. 

Stop bashing one another around here! WORD.


----------



## kelox (Sep 7, 2005)

It's not funny. Actually he was saying NIPR-net, as in Nonsecure Internet Protocol Routing, as opposed to SIPR-net which is secure net. He wasn't mispronouncing the word, you were just not understanding the word. But that's cool. We have a lot of acromyns civilians don't get or understand. If you got anymore, ask and I'll try to help you with it/them.


----------



## bace (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, I'm really not sure what happened in this thread.

Sorry for not knowing the Al gore said he invented the internet. Although that doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## bace (Sep 7, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> It's not funny. Actually he was saying NIPR-net, as in Nonsecure Internet Protocol Routing, as opposed to SIPR-net which is secure net. He wasn't mispronouncing the word, you were just not understanding the word. But that's cool. We have a lot of acromyns civilians don't get or understand. If you got anymore, ask and I'll try to help you with it/them.


 
Well see...look at that!!

Something I didn't know.

Did sound funny though, come on. Nippernet?

Makes sense now though.

Acronyms in the US Military are bloody crazy. I think it's cause they get so damn technical about everything. Like instead of Lazer, It's a "Directed Energy Weapon". Which is then reduced to DEW. DEW sounds far less lethal than Lazer.


----------



## photo gal (Sep 7, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> It's not funny. Actually he was saying NIPR-net, as in Nonsecure Internet Protocol Routing, as opposed to SIPR-net which is secure net. He wasn't mispronouncing the word, you were just not understanding the word. But that's cool. We have a lot of acromyns civilians don't get or understand. If you got anymore, ask and I'll try to help you with it/them.




Thanks for the info kelox!


----------



## kelox (Sep 7, 2005)

Bace, I guess it's not funny cause we say it all day too. Whenever someone asks you to email them something, you ask NIPR or SIPR? What you send determines how you send it. If we didn't say it all the time, I guess it would be funny to me as well.

Photo gal, no problem.


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2005)

That's why Kelox rox.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh dear... i had no idea that nippernet could be taken as a racist comment. Gawsh that's the second time today that someone's thought I was being racist when I didn't mean it. :-( 
See in Australia, Nipper means a little kid who's practising to be a life saver. Or it can just mean a little kid.

See nippernet is funny if it has that meaning! But I didn't know the others.... oh dear - i feel embarrased. :blushing:


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2005)

s'ok, Meysha...I didn't know it was racial, either.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 7, 2005)

There's a funny acronym in aviation. Actually there's probably heaps of them because there are so many bloody acronyms.

But the system that some Controllers use in parts of the world to control airplanes is called TAAATS...... or pronouced Tarts. hehehehe.


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 7, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> Bace, I guess it's not funny cause we say it all day too. Whenever someone asks you to email them something, you ask NIPR or SIPR? What you send determines how you send it. If we didn't say it all the time, I guess it would be funny to me as well.
> 
> Photo gal, no problem.




I tell people at work that I'll meet them in the chow hall still....I work for an insurance company so they all look at me veeeeery strangely.  And I think that Alison has heard me say SIPRnet more times than she's probably comfortable with.


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 7, 2005)

Further proof that my mind is perpetually in the gutter. I just thought that "nippernet" was a reference to all the nipples (porn) online.


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 7, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> "oh jeez, nippernet adress...hmm...let me just see here....JANICE, WHAT'S MA NIPPERNET ADDRESS....Oh yeah, that's right. Ok Paul my nippernet address is (blah blah blah) send that down to me will ya"



Sounds like he's from Texas.


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Further proof that my mind is perpetually in the gutter. I just thought that "nippernet" was a reference to all the nipples (porn) online.



That's nipplenet, silly!

Hey..we could make a killing off that domain name! Lets register it and get into teh pr0n industry!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 7, 2005)

Perhaps we should call it the Nappie net - on account of all the childish outpourings it deals with.


----------



## kelox (Sep 7, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I tell people at work that I'll meet them in the chow hall still....I work for an insurance company so they all look at me veeeeery strangely.  And I think that Alison has heard me say SIPRnet more times than she's probably comfortable with.



I hear you on that one. I say it all the time at home. My little girl says "roger" when asked to do something, she'll be four in november. She says it on the phone all the time. It's hard to break old habits, really hard.

And for the folks at work, just tell them what I say when on my civilian job, "nine out of ten voices in my head told me to stay home and clean my guns". That usually does it for me, talk about clearing a room.


----------



## photo gal (Sep 7, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> And for the folks at work, just tell them what I say when on my civilian job, "nine out of ten voices in my head told me to stay home and clean my guns". That usually does it for me, talk about clearing a room.



Kelox that is too funny :lmao:


----------



## Dweller (Sep 7, 2005)

According to snopes Gore never claimed to have invented the internet.

http://www.snopes.com/quotes/internet.asp

I don't want to steer this into a political direction again, just trying to help clear up a common misconception.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 7, 2005)

Doesnt nipper also apply to a yound child...and isnt the internet considerd a childs thing? 
Ive sometimes called it the splinternet as a joke, so I think its not cause hes an idiot.


----------



## bace (Sep 8, 2005)

Kelox, are you in the military still?

What do you do? Army, Navy, AF, USMC?


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Kelox, are you in the military still?
> 
> What do you do? Army, Navy, AF, USMC?




I'm guessing since his location is "western Iraq" that he's still in the military!


----------



## bace (Sep 8, 2005)

You're right. Please void my next two questions as my stupidity clearly doesn't deserve an answer at this point.


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh chill out. Don't get your panties in a bunch..I'm just picking on you.  Haven't you figured out that that's what we do around here?


----------



## bace (Sep 8, 2005)

My sarasm is a form of offense as well as a deffense. I can appreciate the picking if you can appreciate the sarcasm?

eh? EH?


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2005)

Speaking of picking on bace...where'd the new title stem from?


----------



## bace (Sep 8, 2005)

Cause I can relate to ravers, but not to photographers apparently.


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 8, 2005)

No because you pre judge people as being prejudice...


----------



## kelox (Sep 8, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing since his location is "western Iraq" that he's still in the military!


Corry, forgive me, but wo0t!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now that that's out of the way, yeah bace I'm still in. I'm in Iraq. I chose the Army, my brother is a marine, my sister was in the Army. I got to see both worlds. The Army seemed more my bag. Silly me!!!!! No just kidding, I wouldn't have done it any other way.


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 8, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That's nipplenet, silly!



Nippernet... Nipplenet... I still thought the same thing.


----------



## bace (Sep 8, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> No because you pre judge people as being prejudice...


 
So i'm the hypocrit? With all the people here that prejudged all "ravers" as hippie glowstick toteing drug addicts?

Not to mention that my exact quote was...



> I understand the goal, And i'm sorry if I sound like i'm being incensitive, but this just sounds very prejudice? If that's the right word.


 
Photographers only giving to photographers. It's not like giving to the underprivelidged or animals. It's giving to photographers. Who if they were any good, would probably have a way to get out when the warning was given. They'd probably take all their equipment too. They may have lost venues to take pictures, but I doubt they need any more help than those who have NOTHING. I just don't see why photographers need more help than the thousands that never had the means to start thier own business. If you ask me, photographers have a better chance at pulling through this than those that were poor as hell.

Sue me for commenting. 

Anyway this is a mute point. Let's agree to disagree and drop it.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 8, 2005)

WOW!!!


----------



## PetersCreek (Sep 8, 2005)

Just to nipperpick...er...nitpick about particular military acronyms. LASER is an interesting acronym. It's _technically_ proper to spell it out in all uppercase letters since, as is the case with acronyms, each letter stands for a word...Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation. However, it's become so ingrained in the language it's most often treated much as any other word, being spelled as _Laser_ or _laser_ and and is even modified as the verb _to laze_.

I can think of a good reason for using the term "Directed Energy Weapons" as opposed to lasers. Not all lasers are DEWs and vice versa. MASERs (Microwave Amplification by...) and particle beam devices can _also_ be used as DEWs, although lasers are probably more often used.

I maintained avionic sensor systems (such as Pave Spike and Pave Tack) for the first 12 years of my USAF career. Many of these systems employed lasers to determine precise ranges to ground targets, and by their reflection, direct laser-guide ordnance with accuracy. This and other more mundane uses are far more common than spiffy-gee-whiz DEWs.

Now as for military acronyms in general...they may seem crazy or nonsensical to you but they serve an important purpose. When widley understood in their area of use, they make for succinct but effective communication. If it can be pronounced as a word of sorts, rather than a string of letters, so much the better. Why say _Target Identification System, Electro-Optical_ when TISEO (tizz-ee-oh) will do?

Of course, using such jargon with someone that doesn't share a common core of experience and/or knowledge is more of a hindrance to effective communication. But then, a lot of folks forget themselves and use jargon that's become second nature after many years of immersion in it: doctors, lawyers, rappers, auto mechanics, IT and other computer folks, etc. I hardly think such common miscommunication hardly qualifies as "retardedly stupid." 

But then, I just might by FUBAR which is often SNAFU for me. But FWIW, IIRC, a lot of ppl have that prob IMHO so plz don't LOL @ me. YMMV. TTFN. BBL.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 8, 2005)

wet himself?


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2005)

PetersCreek said:
			
		

> But then, I just might by FUBAR which is often SNAFU for me. But FWIW, IIRC, a lot of ppl have that prob IMHO so plz don't LOL @ me. YMMV. TTFN. BBL.



  and another


----------



## bace (Sep 8, 2005)

PetersCreek said:
			
		

> Just to nipperpick...er...nitpick about particular military acronyms. LASER is an interesting acronym. It's _technically_ proper to spell it out in all uppercase letters since, as is the case with acronyms, each letter stands for a word...Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation. However, it's become so ingrained in the language it's most often treated much as any other word, being spelled as _Laser_ or _laser_ and and is even modified as the verb _to laze_.
> 
> I can think of a good reason for using the term "Directed Energy Weapons" as opposed to lasers. Not all lasers are DEWs and vice versa. MASERs (Microwave Amplification by...) and particle beam devices can _also_ be used as DEWs, although lasers are probably more often used.
> 
> ...


 
I do actually have a great appreciation for the shortening of Military terms. If I had to say half of the things in full I'd be on the phone a lot more. The conference I worked on regarding DEW's included many different technologies and applications.

Pulsed Energy Projectiles
Air Laser
Electromagnetic Rail Guns - Bullet travels at 290m/s, projectile from rail gun...13,000m/s
Active Denial System - Directed Microwave Beam used in crowd control
Zeus Ordinance Destroyer (currently being used to destroy IED's, which is the conference subject that i'm working on right now)


----------

